

Airbnb.Work - massim
http://aaaaaaa.co/

======
iradik
Looks like a parody. Tho I bet it'd be pretty interesting to learn how leather
has been made for thousands of years. Scary how short industrial history is
compared to village history. Makes you wonder which will survive.

~~~
massim
It service to pay for job experience or get small salary. Intersting to do
something by hand

~~~
iradik
Why would you use the word "fucking" in your title if it's for real?

~~~
massim
No. I am in russia. Please vote up

~~~
iradik
i did. though looks like people flagged your post. most likely jealous. but
i'd also try to explain your vision more since it definitely is challenging
people to think differently.

------
yuvadam
Um, what is this?

~~~
stevejalim
Looks like a rent-a-freelancer thing, very much in progress.

------
robinduckett
"Airbnb for fucking All<"

Nice.

Why is this on page one?

I advise flagging, this is obviously spam.

------
raidontheplane
This is 100% phishing as it uses crowdt site to reap your FB details.

~~~
massim
I am not need your fb details at all. Fb use only for contact and for reliable
posting. It godaddy hosting [Next time go to heroku]

------
martokus
Please take this down from page 1 of HN.

------
teflonhook
And how did it get to #5?

~~~
iradik
Did you read it? Its kind of funny. It's so rediculous maybe people get loopy
at night and vote odd stuff up.

------
massim
AAAAAAAA re-imagines the possibilities of building work experience through
digital marketplace. Also it aim to be airbnb for all

